# whats the best knot for braided line



## bucannon (Nov 10, 2010)

i have always used the Improved Clinch Knot, but i recently lost a big fish due to the knot breaking at the end of the line.

i later found out that the clinch knots are not the best with braided line, so what do yall use?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 10, 2010)

palomar knot


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2010)

Polamar is good as is the world's fair knot.


----------



## oldenred (Nov 10, 2010)

if you are using power pro that is your first problem. it has a coating on it that allows almost any knot to slip. with that being said polamar knot is the best for braid to hook knot. i do recommend using a braid like Jerry Brown hollow and use a mono or fluro leader. instead of using a knot you splice it inside of the braid, nothing cast better than a spliced line and it will hold the integrity of line versus most knots that will only hold 60-70% on good knots.


----------



## OUTCAST (Nov 10, 2010)

I've battled this for a while. Palomar is the best knot for mono, but awful for power pro. I used to tie the palomar on my shark rod with power pro, but the knot slipped 80% of the time...drove me nuts one day.  Someone told me to try the uni knot....I havent had it slip once and I'm applying a LOT of pressure to the larger sharks.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 10, 2010)

Polymer Knot
Best line is Tuff Line


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 10, 2010)

oldenred said:


> if you are using power pro that is your first problem. it has a coating on it that allows almost any knot to slip. with that being said polamar knot is the best for braid to hook knot. i do recommend using a braid like Jerry Brown hollow and use a mono or fluro leader. instead of using a knot you splice it inside of the braid, nothing cast better than a spliced line and it will hold the integrity of line versus most knots that will only hold 60-70% on good knots.



JB is only hollow at 65lb and up. I've used pp on my light stuff for years, tie uni's exclusively, and don't remember one of them slipping ever. On the offshore stuff, JB hollow core with a 100 or so yards of Momoi Diamand top shot.


----------



## d-a (Nov 10, 2010)

pottydoc said:


> JB is only hollow at 65lb and up. I've used pp on my light stuff for years, tie uni's exclusively, and don't remember one of them slipping ever. On the offshore stuff, JB hollow core with a 100 or so yards of Momoi Diamand top shot.



They make 40lb JB hollow, but its nearly impossible to splice. 

The sandiego jam knot always test very near 100% at the fred hall show durring there knot tying competition. I always use a mono or flouro leader and never tie a knot in my braid directly to my lure or hook so i couldnt tell you which is best. 

d-a


----------



## brokenskeg (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to agree with pottydoc. Uni knots have worked very well with me for Power Pro line . I tie a uni directly to the hook , and if I am using a flouro leader , I tie a uni-to-uni knot and have never had a problem . Pretty quick to tie in a hurry too .


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Nov 11, 2010)

Palomar for line to hook or line to swivels..uni to uni for the braid to leader. ...I have used it on PP and any other braid and caught bull reds to 50lbs and about everything else in between.


----------



## grim (Nov 16, 2010)

I have never had an uni knot fail on braided line.


----------



## FishingAddict (Dec 8, 2010)

I used improved cinch knot on PP as light as 10#, but I wrap it about 10-12 times.  It's never failed me.


----------



## bird_dawg (Dec 14, 2010)

albright


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 16, 2010)

Uni w/ 7 -10 turns instead of 5.


----------

